# Croaker report at Sand Point



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello to all you croaker lovers out there, 

My brother and I filled a cooler filled with jumbo croakers at Sandy Point beach, AKA Croakerville! We caught the first 12 or so on blood worms then the rest enjoyed the all you can eat squid special. Get out there while the croakers are feasting! Tight lines!

Croaker One Out!


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Cool thanks for the report, I will be out there tonight.


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome! Don't forget to report back!


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice Catch! What Time Was You Out There


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Night time is the best time to catch croakers and other things...if u know what I'm saying!


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Too bad it's raining today, I would love to go again.

Old MacDonald had a rod, 
C-R-O-A-K-ER

And on his farm he had some fish, 
C-R-O-A-K-ER

With a croak, croak here,
And a croak, croaker there,
Here a croak, there a croak,
Everywhere a croak, croak

Old MacDonald had a rod,
C-R-O-A-K-ER


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Lol nice song! I was at PLO i caught a few jumbo croakers not a cooler full and some nice size spot


----------



## skunk bait (Apr 19, 2010)

Is there a certain location their to fish? I have never been but have seen the beach from the bridge when I come back home from my parents in DE.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I'll be there this Friday 4am....


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

I should have gone to SPSP instead....seems like your fish were bigger. Well done, though!


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow talk about no stop action the Croakers are in huge numbers at SPSP. I could not bait my hook fast enough, I used BW & Squid, it di not matter they were hungry as was I. I fished from 10:00pm until 1:00am not a soul around just the clear sky an half moon. As I was rolling out someone was rolling in. The highlight was something bent my 10' Ugly Stick in half lost it after about 5 mintures into the fight. That was fun, but so was catching all those hungry fish, threw alot back but kept a load of them all legal size in different sizes.


----------



## EnjoyFishing (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the report. I'll be out there Thursday night to try my luck.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. Sand Point is SPSP right?


----------



## skunk bait (Apr 19, 2010)

Spsp is sand point state park you are correct Kam.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yes, Sandy Point State Park
I'll be there too Thursday nite need to get some fish in the freezer.


----------



## skunk bait (Apr 19, 2010)

Thinking about hitting tomorrow night as well. Is there a certain spot we are suppose to fish at? I have never been there and only have seen the beach where people go.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm packing my stuff up for the long weekend of fishing, I'll be on the road to SPSP in a couple hours. Going to hit the matopeake pier also


----------



## Sushiplease (Jun 18, 2007)

I'll be out there on my hobie tomorrow! Hoping to limit out on stripers.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

1 question can you drink beer at SPSP?
I'm going to bring a friend with me to do a little fishing Monday nite and he wanted to know if he could bring beer.


----------



## Steamer (Mar 13, 2013)

No they do not allow it however; there have been people from time to time to do it just make sure you don get caught its a pretty hefty fine.


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> 1 question can you drink beer at SPSP?
> I'm going to bring a friend with me to do a little fishing Monday nite and he wanted to know if he could bring beer.


I'm pretty sure the answer is NO.. and i'm sure people test this all the time, I will say DNR be out there checking on a regular basis at SPSP (prob more during the end of the week going into the weekend when more people are fishing)


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Thanks, I'll brake the bad news to him.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Well I haven't wet a line in two yrs but the thought of catching some horse croakers just may get me going. Think I'll make a batch of Purdue Peelers this weekend.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Man congrats on the fishing. Wife and I love croaker's!! Going to have to get back out soon.


----------

